# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός AM όχι πολλά βατ

## nikosgalanos

Καλημέρα,αφού έβαλα τέσσερα ηλεκτρολογικά καλώδια σε μορφή κεραίας στην ταράτσα μου και σύνδεσα το κεντρικό στο ραδιόφωνο που έχω η μπάντα των αμ άρχισε να παίρνει ζωή,δηλαδή άκουγα περισσότερους σταθμούς και με μια καλή γείωση δεν είχα παράσιτα.Το ερώτημα μου είναι το εξής μπορώ να φτιάξω έναν εύκολο πομπό στα αμ με τρανζίστορ και να τον συνδέσω στην κεραία μου;Αν γίνεται και με λάμπες δεν με πειράζει αρκεί να μην έχει πολύ υψηλή τάση(2000v).Ακομη σκέφτομαι ότι καλύτερα ένας πομπός στα αμ παρά στα φμ γιατί η διάδοση είναι μεγαλύτερη και γιατί ακούω τους άλλους σταθμούς στα αμ και νοσταλγώ να φτιάξω έναν πομπό.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μπορεί να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spark

αυτο με την λάμπα και τα 2.5βολτ τροφοδοσια δεν θα το έκανα..

Η.Γ. διάβασα στα σχόλια του βιντεο Youtube που έβαλα εδω πως καποιοι βρηκαν λαθος στο σχέδιο και πως δεν λειτουργει
γι αυτο το έβγαλα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα κάνω αυτόν με το μοσφετ εύκολος είναι.Με λάμπα έχεις να μου προτείνεις κανέναν;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μπορεί να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



παρα πολύ ευκολο....πρόσεχε τα ρευματα φίλε....

----------


## nikosgalanos

> παρα πολύ ευκολο....πρόσεχε τα ρευματα φίλε....



Καλά θα προσέχω αν και με 2.5ν σιγά το ρεύμα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλά θα προσέχω αν και με 2.5ν σιγά το ρεύμα.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



2.5v/3Α που;
Ειναι λίγο δλδ;

----------


## sv9gph

Νίκο το 2,5v είναι για τα νήματα .... :Rolleyes:

----------


## crown

> Καλά θα προσέχω αν και με 2.5ν σιγά το ρεύμα.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



φιλε μου ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ  γιατι απο την ασχετοσυνη σου θα παθειs μεγαλο κακο ειπα να μην απαντησω αλλα εαν διαβαζει κανειs τετοια επικινδυνα θεματα εινα υποχρεωμενοs να κανει την απαραιτητη παρεμβαση.Λοιπον Νικολακη απο τη ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ τα 2,5VOLT ειναι μονο για να αναψει η λαμπα απο εκει και περα επειδη ισωs να το περναs στο ντουκου το ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο η ταση τροφοδοσιαs του κυκωματοs γινετε απο ανορθωση δικτυου χωριs μετασχηματιστη και ειναι περιπου 300 volt πραγμα που θελει ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ γιατι μπορει να σκοτωσει υπο προυποθεσειs και επειδη δεν το γνωριζειs το θεμα καλυτερα να κανειs αυτο με το τρανζιστορ ασε τιs λαμπεs

----------

xsterg (22-02-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά θα κάνω αυτό με το τρανζίστορ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Ναι αλλά λες 'με λίγα βατ'...γιατί ρε φίλε με λίγα; Πάλι στην απ' έξω η Αθήνα; 
Την ημέρα του συλλαλητηρίου για το σκοπιανό προτείνω να γίνει και συλλαλητήριο για πανελλαδική εμβέλεια του Νίκου Γαλανού.

----------


## nikosgalanos

.Πηγα στην πορεία.Θα φτιάξω έναν 1000βατ χαχαχα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πάντως αν έχετε κανένα σχέδιο με λάμπα με λίγα βολτ καλοδεχούμενο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosp

> Πάντως αν έχετε κανένα σχέδιο με λάμπα με λίγα βολτ καλοδεχούμενο.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Τέτοι σχέδιο δέν υπάρχει και άσε τις λάμπες δέν είναι για σένα ακόμη

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.Μηπως από αυτόν με τα τρανζίστορ που προτάθηκε υπάρχει το τυπωμένο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## apilot

Μπράβο Νίκο δεν κρατιέσαι. 
Με τέτοια όρεξη για κατασκευές σίγουρα θα μάθεις.
Αλλά υπάρχουν εκτός από τους πομπούς και άλλα κυκλώματα να κάνεις.
Συνέχισε έτσι μπράβο και πάλι.

----------

nikosgalanos (21-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Θα προσπαθήσω να τον φτιάξω.Στη πλακέτα χαλκού που πήρα έχει δαχτυλιές πως φεύγουν;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crown

δεν πειραζει αs εχουν δαχτιλιεs αν παρ ολα αυτα θελειs να τιs βγαλειs απλα τριψε την επιφανεια τουs με συρμα για τα πιατα

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά εντάξει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

_Μπορεί να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται.

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από* nikosgalanos* (post 2). 

*1.* Νίκο, το σχέδιο είναι όντως  εύκολο, αλλά, όπως σου λένε πολλοί φίλοι, είναι και πολύ επικίνδυνο. Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός: στο σχέδιο απουσιάζει ο μετασχηματιστής διάζευξης. Δίχως τον μετασχηματιστή, το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείται απευθείας από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, με 220 βολτ. 
Αν είσαι τυχερός, βάζοντας το φις στην πρίζα, ο ουδέτερος της ΔΕΗ θα συνδεθεί με το σασί (Γη του κυκλώματος) του πομπού. Εδώ το άγγιγμα του σασί είναι λίγο-πολύ ακίνδυνο.

Αν είσαι άτυχος (το φις το έχεις στρίψει 180 μοίρες), το σασί του πομπού θα βρίσκεται υπό τάση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή ως προς το έδαφος και τη γείωση της οικίας, το σασί θα βρίσκεται υπό τάση 220 βολτ. Κατάσταση λίαν επικίνδυνη, καθώς το παραμικρό άγγιγμα του σασί του πομπού θα προκαλέσει επικίνδυνη για τη ζωή ηλεκτροπληξία!!! 

Προκειμένου να αποτρέψεις αυτήν την επικίνδυνη κατάσταση, στο σχέδιο, πρόσθεσε έναν μετασχηματιστή διάζευξης του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή έναν μετασχηματιστή, 220-220 βολτ, των 30 βαττ. Αυτό αρκεί.
*
2*. Τις δακτυλιές στην πλακέτα μπορείς να τις καθαρίσεις και με μία γόμα, που έχει δύο χρώματα: καφέ και γαλάζιο, με το γαλάζιο της μέρος, που περιέχει μικρά ρινίσματα γυαλιού. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> _Μπορεί να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται.
> 
> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από* nikosgalanos* (post 2). 
> 
> *1.* Νίκο, το σχέδιο είναι όντως  εύκολο, αλλά, όπως σου λένε πολλοί φίλοι, είναι και πολύ επικίνδυνο. Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός: στο σχέδιο απουσιάζει ο μετασχηματιστής διάζευξης. Δίχως τον μετασχηματιστή, το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείται απευθείας από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, με 220 βολτ. 
> Αν είσαι τυχερός, βάζοντας το φις στην πρίζα, ο ουδέτερος της ΔΕΗ θα συνδεθεί με το σασί (Γη του κυκλώματος) του πομπού. Εδώ το άγγιγμα του σασί είναι λίγο-πολύ ακίνδυνο.
> 
> Αν είσαι άτυχος (το φις το έχεις στρίψει 180 μοίρες), το σασί του πομπού θα βρίσκεται υπό τάση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή ως προς το έδαφος και τη γείωση της οικίας, το σασί θα βρίσκεται υπό τάση 220 βολτ. Κατάσταση λίαν επικίνδυνη, καθώς το παραμικρό άγγιγμα του σασί του πομπού θα προκαλέσει επικίνδυνη για τη ζωή ηλεκτροπληξία!!! 
> 
> ...



Ωραία αυτό θα κάνω.Τον μετασχηματιστή να το βάλω στην αρχή η μετά την ανόρθωση;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο, πριν. Μετά την ανόρθωση - θα τον κάψεις. Το όλο κύκλωμα θα το τροφοδοτήσεις από το δευτερεύον τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή, το ένα άκρο του οποίου μπορείς να συνδέσεις με το σασί, που θα το γειώσεις. Εδώ το άγγιγμα του σασί είναι ακίνδυνο, σε οποιαδήποτε θέση του φις. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## argizel

*Ωραία αυτό θα κάνω.Τον μετασχηματιστή να το βάλω στην αρχή η μετά την ανόρθωση;*


Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις εσύ, είναι, αν σε ενδιαφέρουν τα ηλεκτρονικά, να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις, γιατί δεν ξέρεις ούτε την λειτουργία του μετασχηματιστή ούτε τι σημαίνει επικίνδυνη τάση, δεν ξέρεις τίποτα και προσπαθείς με ερωτήσεις να κάνεις μία κατασκευή* που σκοτώνει αν δεν ξέρεις απόλυτα τι κάνεις*. Θα διαφωνήσω με αυτούς που σε ενθαρρύνουν να κάνεις ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές γιατί οι γνώσεις σου είναι μηδαμινές. Ή είσαι πολύ μικρός οπότε δικαιολογείσαι, αν όμως είσαι κάποιας ηλικίας και δεν μας τρολλάρεις άγρια άνοιξε κανα βιβλίο πρώτα και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο, είναι σωστό και πολύ σοβαρό αυτό που σου συμβουλεύει ο Αντώνης (agrizel). Για λόγους ασφάλειας, πριν καταπιαστείς με τα Ηλεκτρονικά σε υψηλές τάσεις, είναι σκόπιμο (επιβάλλεται) να μάθεις κάποια βασικά πράγματα της Ηλεκτρολογίας και Ηλεκτροτεχνίας.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## liat

Λυπάμαι που ανοίγει ακόμα ένα σεντόνι από post, αλλά το κυριότερο είναι ότι ο φίλος Νίκος ενθαρρύνεται να προχωρήσει στις κατασκευές του 
κι από την άλλη απονθαρρύνεται από τα ίδια μέλη. Αυτό βέβαια είναι για την ασφάλειά του και πολύ σωστά πράττουν.
Δέχομαι ότι όλοι ή περίπου ξεκινήσαμε από το μηδέν αλλά με μια τεράστια διαφορά, *ακούγαμε* τις συμβουλές όσων γνώριζαν.
Επανέρχομαι στον Νίκο και λέω ότι σε προηγούμενο θέμα του δεν τελείωσε τον πομπό στα fm που προσπαθούσε να φτιάξει, τόσο σαν αποχάλκωση όσο σαν υλοποίηση τοποθέτησης των υλικών κι εν τέλει του δώρισε ένα έτοιμο κάποιο μέλος.
Τώρα, έχει την πρόθεση να φτιάξει κάτι που όπως του λέτε είναι *επικίνδυνο* μέσα στην άγνοιά του.
Δεν έχω σκοπό να τον αποτρέψω από τα ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά να *ξεκινήσει σωστά*.
Νίκο μη με παρεξηγείς, Ίσως κάποτε καταλάβεις.

----------


## Panoss

Άλλο ένα καυτό θέμα πάει για εκατό χιλιάδαι δίσκοι...

----------


## liat

> Άλλο ένα καυτό θέμα πάει για εκατό χιλιάδαι δίσκοι...



Κάποιος να μετράει...




> *Θα κάνω αυτόν με το μοσφετ* εύκολος είναι.Με λάμπα έχεις να μου προτείνεις κανέναν;







> *Καλά θα προσέχω* αν και με 2.5ν σιγά το ρεύμα.







> *Καλά θα κάνω αυτό με το τρανζίστορ*.







> *Ωραία αυτό θα κάνω*.Τον μετασχηματιστή να το βάλω στην αρχή η μετά την ανόρθωση;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει,όμως όχι και δε ξέρω τι κάνει ο μ/σ και η υψηλή τάση.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Νικο καλημερα καταρχας πας να αυτοκτονησεις παιδακι μου μην μπλεκεσαι με τετοιου ειδους κατασκευες για μενα ολοι αυτοι που σχεδιαζουν κυκλωματα με ανορθωση δικτυου απευθειας χωρις μετασχηματιστη ειναι *δολοφονοι.*  Η RF ειναι εθιστικη και γλυκια αλλα θελει δουλεια και διαβασμα οπως ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα αλωστε. Ασχολησου πρωτα με απλες κατασκευες με τρανζιστορ και μπαταριουλα Κανεις δεν ξεκινησε απο το τελος και οι πιο πολοι ειμασται ακομα στην αρχη.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά.Εχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο βιβλίο ηλεκτρονικών;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Σε καποιο ΕΠΑΛ θα πας να βρεις και ισως και δωρεαν Αλλιως υπαρχουν σε μεγαλα βιβλιοπωλεια;

----------


## siriusbk

Για να μην αποθαρρυνθεί ο φίλος μας κάλο είναι να ξεκινήσει με κατασκευές χαμηλής τάσης ώστε και να μάθει και να είναι και ασφαλής.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά κατάλαβα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

ScreenShot_20180122151027.jpgπολυ καλο Nick :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά αν το βρω θα το πάρω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Για να τελειώσει εδώ αυτό το πράγμα θα έρθει φίλος μου ηλεκτρονικός για να φτιάξει το πομπό και να τον συμβουλεύομαι.Επισης έχω προσέξει ότι υπάρχει μια διαφωνία στο θέμα και ας σταματήσει,δε λέω προσπαθώ να ακούω τις συμβουλές σας.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα στην παρεα...δεν ξερω την ηλικια του νικου και δεν με ενδιαφερει...αλλα θαυμαζω που καθετε και ασςχολειται με μικρους πομπους και μπαινει στο τρυπακι να κανει εκπομπη...νικο πηραματισου αλλα διαβασε πρωτα...κανεις απο αυτους που εχουν σχολιασει μεχρι τωρα δεν εκαναν σωστα τις πρωτες κατασκευες τους...ακομα και εγω τις λαμπες τις rf τις εχω μεσα στο κουτι τους χωρις να εχω κανει ουτε μια κατασκευη rf...2 συμβουλες προσεχε τις υψηλες τασεις μιας και εχουμε χασει συναλδελφους απο αυτες και τελαιυταιο να βαζεις παντα κεραια η load σε ολους τους πομπυς σου...keep walking my friend...and remember patience is the key to succes...goodnight

----------

nikosgalanos (25-01-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου.Λογω της υψηλής τάσης σκέφτομαι να πάρω γάντια για υψηλή τάση.Παντως από μικρός μου άρεσαν οι κατασκευές με πομπούς.Πιστευω ότι μπορώ να βάλω αντί της 1619 την ελ34;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο, στα Ηλεκτρολογικά, υπάρχει ένα Υπόμνημα (*Ηλίας Α*), με θέμα την Ηλεκτροπληξία, αλλά και μία ροή μηνυμάτων, στην οποία ξεχωρίζω 2: Το μήνυμα του *GR_KYROS*, post 28, σελ. 3 και αυτό του *kioan*, post 204, σελ. 21. 
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα έχεις δει και γνωρίζεις το περιεχόμενό τους, έστω σε γενικές γραμμές. Ωστόσο, δε βλάπτει να τα δούμε ακόμη μία φορά, έστω και εδώ. *

1.* Το μήνυμα του *GR_KYROS*:*

*"Αν και γράφτηκαν σωστές απόψεις εδώ μέσα, τα παρακάτω θεωρείστετα συμπλήρωμα προς ενημέρωση.
Η αιτία της ηλεκτροπληξίας είναι η διαφορά δυναμικού που αναπτύσσεται μεταξύ δύο σημείων του ανθρώπινου σώματος. Όμως, αυτό που την καθιστά επικίνδυνη είναι η ένταση και η χρονική διάρκεια του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που προκαλείται, ιδιαίτερα στην περιοχή της καρδιάς.*

*Στις χαμηλές τάσεις (50 V μέχρι 1000 V) διακρίνουμε τις παρακάτω περιοχές εντάσεων:
(α) Ρεύματα από 1 mA μέχρι 10 mA προκαλούν μόνον ακίνδυνες μυϊκές συσπάσεις.
(β) Ρεύματα από 10 mA μέχρι 25 mA δεν είναι επικίνδυνα, εκτός αν διαρκούν πολύ, για παράδειγμα μερικά λεπτά της ώρας.
(γ) Ρεύματα από 25 mA μέχρι 75 mA είναι επικίνδυνα. Όταν διαρκούν περισσότερο από 30 δευτ., είναι θανατηφόρα, επειδή προκαλούν τη διακοπή της λειτουργίας της καρδιάς.
(δ) Ρεύματα μεγαλύτερα από 75 mA προκαλούν τον θάνατο, ακόμη και αν διαρκέσουν κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου.*

*Η διέλευση ρεύματος από το ανθρώπινο σώμα επί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ή ρεύματος μεγάλης έντασης προκαλεί εγκαύματα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο σοβαρά. Η επίδραση που έχει το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα εξαρτάται από τη φύση του. Το εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα προκαλεί συσπάσεις των μυών και νευρικά choc. Το συνεχές ρεύμα προκαλεί ηλεκτρολυτική διάσπαση των φυσιολογικών υγρών του σώματος. Οι υψηλές τάσεις προκαλούν σχεδόν πάντοτε ανακοπή της καρδιάς και εσωτερικά εγκαύματα.*

*Η αντίσταση της επιδερμίδας του ανθρώπινου σώματος κυμαίνεται από 5 kΩ μέχρι 100 kΩ, ανάλογα με τη θέση της στο σώμα και το είδος της επαφής με τον αγωγό (έντονη, απαλή επαφή κ.λ.π.). Επειδή το όριο ασφαλείας είναι τα 10 mA, συμπεραίνουμε ότι τάσεις μικρότερες από 50 V είναι ακίνδυνες για τον άνθρωπο.
Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν υπό κανονικές συνθήκες.*Όμως, αν το σώμα είναι ιδρωμένο ή βρεγμένο, τότε η αντίσταση της επιδερμίδας μειώνεται σημαντικά. Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι η αντίσταση του ανθρώπινου σώματος στο ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα είναι συνάρτηση και της ψυχολογικής κατάστασης του ατόμου. Η κακή ψυχολογική κατάσταση και η κόπωση κάνουν τον άνθρωπο περισσότερο ευαίσθητο στον ηλεκτρισμό, αυξάνουν την πιθανότητα κακών χειρισμών και κατά συνέπεια αυξάνουν τους κινδύνους ηλεκτροπληξίας."

2.* Ο ρόλος της χρονικής διάρκειας της ηλεκτροπληξίας εξετάζεται στο μήνυμα του* kioan:

*"Εννοείς αν έκλεινες κύκλωμα φάση-λάμπα-Σάκης-ουδέτερος;

Έχουμε και λέμε:
Η λάμπα από φυσιολογικές συνθήκες (συνδεδεμένη απευθείας σε φάση-ουδέτερο) περιορίζει το ρεύμα που τη διαρρέει περίπου στα 0,4Α.Ο άνθρωπος πεθαίνει αν τον διαπεράσουν 50mA.
*Κάνε τις πράξεις και αποφάσισε μόνος σου... 


*Και ένα γράφημα που δείχνει τις επιδράσεις στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό για εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα I που διέρχεται από το αριστερό χέρι προς τα πέλματα για χρονικό διάστημα T:*


AC-1: imperceptible
AC-2: perceptible but no muscle reaction
AC-3: muscle contraction with reversible effects
AC-4: possible irreversible effects
AC-4.1: up to 5% probability of ventricular fibrillation
AC-4.2: 5-50% probability of fibrillation
AC-4.3: over 50% probability of fibrillation"*

----------


## Fire Doger

> Για να τελειώσει εδώ αυτό το πράγμα θα έρθει φίλος μου ηλεκτρονικός για να φτιάξει το πομπό και να τον συμβουλεύομαι.








> Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου.Λογω της υψηλής τάσης σκέφτομαι να πάρω γάντια για υψηλή τάση.



Με τα δικά σου χέρια θα τον φτιάξει τον πομπό ο φίλος σου? :Confused1:  :Lol:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Με τα δικά σου χέρια θα τον φτιάξει τον πομπό ο φίλος σου?



Ναι θα προσέχω.Τα γάντια τα θέλω εγώ αυτός έχει γιατί ασχολειται με συναγερμούς ηλεκτρολογικά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι θα προσέχω.Τα γάντια τα θέλω εγώ αυτός έχει γιατί ασχολειται με συναγερμούς ηλεκτρολογικά.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Νίκο μας κάνεις καλαμπούρι μήπως;
Τι γάντια;
Πλάκα μας κάνεις;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Γάντια υψηλής τάσης για 500-1500ν.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γάντια υψηλής τάσης για 500-1500ν.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



άλλο σε ρώτησα:
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΧΟΝΔΡΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΟΥΡΙ;

----------


## nikosgalanos

> άλλο σε ρώτησα:
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΧΟΝΔΡΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΟΥΡΙ;



Όχι και δεν ξέρω γιατί μου λέτε ότι σας δουλεύω γιατί δεν κάνω πλάκα,αν κάνω πλάκα θα σας πω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όχι και δεν ξέρω γιατί μου λέτε ότι σας δουλεύω γιατί δεν κάνω πλάκα,αν κάνω πλάκα θα σας πω.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ναι Νίκο οι ερωτήσεις που κάνεις είναι για τον γαίδαρο καβάλα,οχι οτι εγώ είμαι καλύτερος στα ηλεκτρονικά....

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δεν είπα ότι είμαι καλύτερος στα ηλεκτρονικά πλακέτες τώρα έμαθα περίπου να φτιάχνω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

_Λογω της υψηλής τάσης σκέφτομαι να πάρω γάντια για υψηλή τάση._ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nikosgalanos*.  

Νίκο, φρόντισε να αποκτήσεις μερικές καλές συνήθειες.

*1.* Συνήθεια πρώτη: Τα σημεία του κυκλώματος που υποψιαζόμαστε ότι βρίσκονται υπό υψηλή τάση δεν τα αγγίζουμε ούτε με γάντια. 
*
2.* Συνήθεια δεύτερη: Την όποια παρέμβαση στο κύκλωμα την κάνουμε μόνο εφόσον σιγουρευτούμε 1000% ότι η συσκευή δεν τροφοδοτείται από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ (το φις είναι έξω από την πρίζα). 
*
3.* Συνήθεια τρίτη: Η συνήθεια 2 δεν αρκεί. Με ένα βολτόμετρο, πρέπει να σιγουρευτούμε πρώτα ότι το σημείο στο οποίο επιθυμούμε να παρέμβουμε δεν βρίσκεται υπό τάση κάποιων πυκνωτών ή ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών που αργούν να εκφορτιστούν. Παρεμβαίνουμε μόνο όταν οι πυκνωτές αυτοί έχουν εκφορτιστεί πλήρως. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pstratos

Μια συμβουλή που μου έμαθε ένας παλιός (ο οποίος και πέθανε από άλλη αγάπη και όχι από ρεύμα...) Μάθε να δουλεύεις σαν να έχεις πάντα ρεύμα στα καλώδια σου. Διπλοτσεκάρεις πάντα ότι είναι "νεκρά" Και όταν 1 / 1.000.000 θα πας να δουλέψεις εκεί που νόμιζες ότι δεν έχεις τάση, η πρώτη συνήθεια είναι αυτή που θα σε σώσει. Ούτε τα γάντια, ούτε τα παπούτσια...

----------

mikemtb (25-01-18), 

nikosgalanos (26-01-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Αγαπητέ συμπατριώτη: όπως και η πλειονότητα εδώ μέσα, φαίνεται πολύ εύκολα ότι παίζεις σε άγνωστα χωράφια.
Το λάθος βέβαια είναι κυρίως όλων εκείνων που απαντούν καθημερινά στις ερωτήσεις αβίαστα, χωρίς πρώτα από όλα να σκεφτούν και να ρωτήσουν το που, πως και γιατί.

----------


## Panoss

Πού, πώς και γιατί;

----------


## gregpro

> Μπορεί να κάνω αυτό το σχέδιο εύκολο μου φαίνεται.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Καλησπέρα  Νίκο. Κατ'αρχάς, όπως  σου  είπαν  και  οι  υπόλοιποι, πρόσεχε  πάρα  πολύ  τις  τάσεις  και  ΠΟΤΕ  ΜΑ  ΠΟΤΕ  μη  βάζεις  χέρι  σε  μηχάνημα  που  είναι  στην  πρίζα  και  πάντα  να  ξεφορτίζεις  τους  ηλεκτρολυτικούς  πυκνωτές.
Εφ'όσον  έχεις  κατανοήσει  πλήρως  τους  κινδύνους  και  γνωρίζεις  τα  βασικά  περί  πομπών, μπορείς  να  κατασκευάσεις  ένα  πομπό  με  λυχνίες. Γενικά, οι  πομποί  με  λυχνίες  έχουν  πλεονεκτήματα  έναντι  των  άλλων: Αντέχουν  τη  στάσιμη  ισχύ, δεν  καίγονται  εύκολα  σε  αποσυντονισμό  και  υπερφόρτωση  και  γενικά  έχουν  μια  γοητεία.  Μειονέκτημα  είναι  η  επικίνδυνη  τάση  λειτουργίας  τους. Το  σχέδιο  με  τη  λυχνία  1619  που  ανέβασες  παραπάνω, είναι  ακατάλληλο  για  τους  παρακάτω  λόγους: 
1. Λειτουργεί  με  θανατηφόρα  ημιανόρθωση  δικτύου  χωρίς  μετασχηματιστή. Εκτός  από  το  γεγονός  ότι  είναι  εξαιρετικά  επικίνδυνη, εισάγει  βόμβο  50 Hz  στο  κύκλωμα. 
2. Ο  πομπός  είναι  αυτοταλάντωτος, δηλαδή  η  ίδια  λυχνία  ταλαντώνει  και  ενισχύει  το  ίδιο  της  το  σήμα  ταυτόχρονα. Το  αυτοταλάντωτο  παρουσιάζει  αστάθεια  ("τσουλάει  η  συχνότητα")  και  παράγει  πληθώρα  αρμονικών  συχνοτήτων, οι  οποίες  θα  επηρεάζουν  τις  ηλεκτρονικές  συσκευές  στο  σπίτι  σου  (ειδικά  το  κινητό  σου.)
3. Η  λυχνία  1619  είναι  δυσεύρετη  στην  ελληνική  αγορά, σε  σχέση  με  άλλες.

Γι'αυτούς  τους  λόγους, εάν  αργότερα   θες  πομπό  με  λυχνίες  γύρω  στα  30  βατ, σου  προτείνω  να  φτιάξεις  διβάθμιο  (με  δύο  λυχνίες.)  Με  μία  μικρή  λυχνία  π.χ.  6SK7, 6AG7, EF89  θα  κάνεις  ταλάντωση  και  στη  συνέχεια  με  το  σήμα  θα  "οδηγήσεις"  μια  μεγαλύτερη  λυχνία  π.χ.  EL/PL504  ή  ακόμα  καλύτερα  τη  ρώσικη  6P36S. Σχέδια  για  διβάθμια  υπάρχουν  στο  ίντερνετ  και  στο  φόρουμ. Προσωπικά, είχα  αυτοταλάντωτο  αλλά  το  σιχάθηκα  με  τα  προβλήματά  του  και  το  μετέτρεψα  σε  διβάθμιο. Τεράστια  διαφορά, είναι  απολύτως  σταθερό  και  αξιόπιστο  τώρα.
Επειδή  δεν  είσαι  έτοιμος  ακόμα  για  λυχνίες, φτιάξε  κάτι  με  τρανσίστορ  σε  χαμηλή  τάση  για  να  κατανοήσεις  τα  βασικά. Η  ασφάλεια  πάνω  απ'όλα.

----------


## kioan

Μιας και η περιγραφή του θέματος δεν το περιορίζει, να ένας πομπός AM με μικρή ισχύ (και χωρίς επικίνδυνες τάσεις  :Rolleyes:  )

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.Ψαχνω όμως στο Ίντερνετ αλλά με δυο λάμπες δεν βρίσκω με την ελ504 μήπως έχετε εσείς κάποιο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο - μακριά από αυτήν τη λυχνία!!! Δεν είσαι έτοιμος, ακόμη, να δουλέψεις με αυτές τις λυχνίες.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## liat

> Εντάξει.Ψαχνω όμως στο Ίντερνετ αλλά με δυο λάμπες δεν βρίσκω με την ελ504 μήπως έχετε εσείς κάποιο;



Νίκο έχεις φτιάξει τα προηγούμενα και περπατάς σε πιο βαθιά νερά;
Δηλαδή το επόμενο θα το κατασκευάσεις ή θα γίνεται άσκοπη συζήτηση;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ωραία τότε καλύτερα ένας ενισχυτής με την ελ34 που δε θα βγάζει αρμονικές και δεν θα ενοχλεί τηλεοράσεις κτλ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ωραία τότε καλύτερα ένας ενισχυτής με την ελ34 που δε θα βγάζει αρμονικές και δεν θα ενοχλεί τηλεοράσεις κτλ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ποίες tv οι ΣΑΛΟΡΑ ή OYΡΑΝΙΑ;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το μήνυμα σου;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Ωραία τότε καλύτερα ένας ενισχυτής με την ελ34 που δε θα βγάζει αρμονικές και δεν θα ενοχλεί τηλεοράσεις κτλ.



Αν αναφέρεσαι σε ενισχυτή (linear) πρέπει πρώτα να κατασκευάσεις το στάδιο παραγωγής συχνότητας και μετά να πας σε άλλες βαθμίδες.
Αν όμως λες για ενισχυτή ήχου, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα (Θεέ μου!!!!) γιατί σε αυτό είσαι εκτός.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά δεν ανοίγω νέο θέμα γιατί βλέπω ότι στο τέλος τίποτα δε θα γίνει.Ρωτησα τον φίλο μου για πομπούς με λάμπες και μου είπε ότι καλύτερα με τρανζίστορ γιατί είναι πιο εύκολη η κατασκευή.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## jeronimo

Steve   (*Δεν  βλέπω δεν  ακούω  τίποτα)*  φοβερή  ταινία

----------


## nick1974

Νικο, χωρις καμια διαθεση να σε αποθαρρυνω σε οτιδηποτε, μπορεις να εξηγησεις με δυο απλα λογια γιατι θες να φτιαξεις πομπο εν ετη 2017?
Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που θες? η ασχολια με τις κατασκευες? η επικοινωνια? η εκπομπη καποιου προγραμματος? η γνωση του πως λειτουργουν τα συγκεκριμενα κυκλωματα? κατι αλλο?

----------


## aris52

Ο Νικος Νικο θελει τα παντα ολα....... :Σκέψη: 



> Νικο, χωρις καμια διαθεση να σε αποθαρρυνω σε οτιδηποτε, μπορεις να εξηγησεις με δυο απλα λογια γιατι θες να φτιαξεις πομπο εν ετη 2017?
> Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που θες? η ασχολια με τις κατασκευες? η επικοινωνια? η εκπομπη καποιου προγραμματος? η γνωση του πως λειτουργουν τα συγκεκριμενα κυκλωματα? κατι αλλο?

----------


## nick1974

οπως και να χει κατι πρεπει να τον ενθουσιαζει σε αυτο διαφορετικα δε θα το ψαχνε τοσο.
αν μας κανει μια περιγραφη του τι τον παρακινει σε αυτη την κατασκευη ισως του δωσουμε καλυτερες κατευθυνσεις

----------


## aris52

Εδω υπαρχει ενας ερωτας μεγαλος που λεει και το σουξε i_love_rf_mug.jpg

----------


## nick1974

μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο  :Tongue2: 
Οχι εντελως αδυνατο αλλα ψιλοαπιθανο...
2017 ειπαμε, κι ειναι παιδι της εποχης του  :Cool: 


edit> φτου... 2018! :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

Νίκο, πάντα, κάποια παιδιά ξεχωρίζουν. Αυτά, πρέπει να σπουδάζουν στα ΑΕΙ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## argizel

Ρε παιδιά γιατί το κουράζουμε τόσο. Το παιδί, αν είναι παιδί, δεν το έχει. Θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει αυτό, είδε κάποιον να λειτουργεί έναν πομπό ιδιοκατασκευή και σου λέει, γιατί να μην κάνω κι εγώ έναν. Αν έβλεπε ένα UFO ενδεχομένως να ήθελε να το κατασκευάσει και τότε πολύ θα ήθελα να δω τις απαντήσεις αυτών που τον ενθαρρύνουν. Στο χώρο γενικά του DIY τα άτομα που ασχολούνται έχουν κάποιες ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες, πιάνουν που λέμε τα χέρια τους, αλλά το βασικότερο είναι ότι ψάχνονται ,διαβάζουν, προσπαθούν να βρουν ότι πληροφορία είναι διαθέσιμη για την κατασκευή τους και μετά ανοίγουν θέμα συζήτησης. Ο φίλος μας με αυτά που έχετε δει μέχρι στιγμής σας φαίνεται για τέτοιο άτομο? Του δώσατε σχέδια. του χαρίσατε πομπουδάκι έτοιμο, αυτός θέλει ντε και καλά με λάμπες αγνοώντας όλους τους κινδύνους που συνεπάγεται η κατασκευή και χρήση μιας τέτοιας κατασκευής. Συμπέρασμα, το ξαναείπα, μας τρολλάρει άγρια ,πολύ άγρια καβ.....νει να ανοίγει θέματα μόνο και μόνο για να γίνεται ντόρος γύρω από το άτομό του. Και το απόλυτο τρολλάρισμα είναι αυτό που έγραψε παραπάνω, " αν σας δουλεύω θα σας το πω". ΕΛΕΟΣ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Λοιπόν αρχικά μου αρέσουν οι κατασκευές πομπών για να μάθω πως λειτουργούν και μετά να εκπέμπω για λίγο.
Γενικά θέλω να μάθω για κατασκευές συσκευών με πλακέτες κτλ.Η εκπομπή με πομπούς μου αρέσει αλλά πιο πολύ η κατασκευή.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί το κουράζουμε τόσο. Το παιδί, αν είναι παιδί, δεν το έχει. Θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει αυτό, είδε κάποιον να λειτουργεί έναν πομπό ιδιοκατασκευή και σου λέει, γιατί να μην κάνω κι εγώ έναν. Αν έβλεπε ένα UFO ενδεχομένως να ήθελε να το κατασκευάσει και τότε πολύ θα ήθελα να δω τις απαντήσεις αυτών που τον ενθαρρύνουν. Στο χώρο γενικά του DIY τα άτομα που ασχολούνται έχουν κάποιες ιδιαίτερες ικανότητες, πιάνουν που λέμε τα χέρια τους, αλλά το βασικότερο είναι ότι ψάχνονται ,διαβάζουν, προσπαθούν να βρουν ότι πληροφορία είναι διαθέσιμη για την κατασκευή τους και μετά ανοίγουν θέμα συζήτησης. Ο φίλος μας με αυτά που έχετε δει μέχρι στιγμής σας φαίνεται για τέτοιο άτομο? Του δώσατε σχέδια. του χαρίσατε πομπουδάκι έτοιμο, αυτός θέλει ντε και καλά με λάμπες αγνοώντας όλους τους κινδύνους που συνεπάγεται η κατασκευή και χρήση μιας τέτοιας κατασκευής. Συμπέρασμα, το ξαναείπα, μας τρολλάρει άγρια ,πολύ άγρια καβ.....νει να ανοίγει θέματα μόνο και μόνο για να γίνεται ντόρος γύρω από το άτομό του. Και το απόλυτο τρολλάρισμα είναι αυτό που έγραψε παραπάνω, " αν σας δουλεύω θα σας το πω". ΕΛΕΟΣ.



Ωραία τότε να  κλειδώσετε το θέμα να μην σας ξαναενοχλήσω αφού το θέτεις έτσι.Να το κλειδώσετε.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

Νίκο κατά τη γνώμη μου άρχισε με κιτακια που περιλαμβάνουν έτοιμες πλακέτες και τα υλικά της κατασκευής και αργότερα όταν θες κάτι που δε βρίσκεις τότε προχωράς σε diy from scratch.
Το να ασχοληθείς με την εκπομπή εν έτει 2018 το βρίσκω λιγάκι απαρχαιωμένο. Εμείς όταν το κάναμε δεν υπήρχε ούτε internet ούτε youtube  ούτε ιντερνετικό ραδιόφωνο ούτε τίποτα, κι επί πλέον παντού υπήρχαν συμμαθητές η θείοι συμμαθητών που ηχαν ήδη πομπούς έτοιμοι να βοηθήσουν, το Μοναστηράκι ήταν γεμάτο υλικά από εκποιήσεις του στρατού και σε κάθε γειτονιά υπήρχαν καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών γιατί ήταν μόδα. Σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς κάπως διαφορετικά, και δε σου λέω να μην ασχοληθείς με την rf αλλά να μη μείνεις κολλημένος αποκλειστικά σε αυτή. Υπάρχουν κυριολεκτικά άπειρες εφαρμογές που μπορεί κάποιος να ασχοληθεί με τα ηλεκτρονικά.

Επί πλέον ξεχνά τη μπαρουφα με τα γάντια υψηλής τάσης. 
Αυτά τα χρησιμοποιούμε σε ηλεκτρολογικους πίνακες για πολύ συγκεκριμένες εργασιες και δε βοηθάνε καθόλου σε μικροεργασιες σε ηλεκτρονικά κυκλωματα. Αν ποτέ τα φορέσεις θα καταλάβεις το γιατί. (Χώρια που χουν και κάνα 80ρι ευρώ αυτά που έχουν πιστοποίηση για αυτές τις τάσεις)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά θα πάρω η το κιτ linear του μουτουλου η το σμαρτκιτ pll 3βατ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Νικο θα σου ανεβασω ενα πολυ απλο και καλο κυκλωμα πομπου θα το φτιαξεις?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι αν είναι εύκολο εννοείται.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Λοιπον ξεκινα με αυτο και αν το καταφερεις βλεπουμε για μετα... ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΡΚΑΔΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑΚΑ fm 001.jpg ξεχασα τον 10 p να βαλω στην πλακετα που μπενει ξερεις?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλα θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Λοιπον ξεκινα με αυτο και αν το καταφερεις βλεπουμε για μετα... ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΡΚΑΔΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑΚΑ fm 001.jpg ξεχασα τον 10 p να βαλω στην πλακετα που μπενει ξερεις?



Εκεί που μπαίνει το τριμερ μπαίνει ο 10π.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

Ωραία και καλά κάνεις Νεκτάριε που πας βήμα βήμα τον Νίκο.
Επειδή όμως το θέμα αφορά σε κατασκευή πομπού ΑΜ, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να φτιάξει ένα απλό πομπό για τα ΑΜ;  :Bye:

----------


## aris52

θα ερθει και αυτο Γιαννη ας φτιαξει πρωτα αυτο στα φμ που ειναι απλο και δυνατο  :Smile:

----------


## aris52

ενδιαμεσα τριμερ και γης Νικο

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν ακολουθήσω αντί της πλακέτας το σχηματικό δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

> ενδιαμεσα τριμερ και γης Νικο



μεταξυ σιλεκτη εκπομπου

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

> Αν ακολουθήσω αντί της πλακέτας το σχηματικό δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 Νικο αν προσεξεις το σχηματικο ειναι και η πλακετα που σου ζωγραφισα και θα τα κολλησης πανω στην πλακετα τα υλικα δεν θα ανοιξεις τρυπες

----------


## nick1974

στη θεση σου για αρχη θα εφτιαχνα αυτο http://kleopatraelectronics.gr/el/po...329072032.html με ενα ωραιο κουτι και δυο οργανακια.
Το συγκεκριμενο κιτ λειτουργει 100% (προσωπικα εχω φτιαξει πανω απο 50 και ολα μου βγηκαν μια χαρα) και θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμοτερο στις μελλοντικες κατασκευες σου απ οτιδηποτε αλλο.


Το πομπουδακι που σου προτεινε ο Αρης ειναι πολυ ευκολο και το φτιαχνεις και σε διατρητη η ακομα και χωρις πλακετα

----------


## aris52

> στη θεση σου για αρχη θα εφτιαχνα αυτο http://kleopatraelectronics.gr/el/po...329072032.html με ενα ωραιο κουτι και δυο οργανακια.
> Το συγκεκριμενο κιτ λειτουργει 100% (προσωπικα εχω φτιαξει πανω απο 50 και ολα μου βγηκαν μια χαρα) και θα σου φανει πολυ χρησιμοτερο στις μελλοντικες κατασκευες σου απ οτιδηποτε αλλο



 Aυτο θα ειναι το τροφοδοτικο του πομπου Νικο

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλησπέρα, 

Αν και είχα αποφασίσει να μην σχολιάσω το νέο θέμα που άνοιξε ο Νίκος, επειδή μπήκε στον κόπο και ανέβασε το σχέδιο του πομπού 18 W , ανεβάζω την περιγραφή της συγκεκριμένης κατασκευής και φωτογραφίες όπως δημοσιεύθηκαν στο περιοδικό ''ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ'' τον Ιούνιο του 1981, μπας και καταλάβει με τι πήγε να μπλέξει...

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα κάνω το πομπό με το 2ν2219.Δεν θα μπλέξω με λυχνίες.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου σχεδιασετε σωστά το σχέδιο γιατί έχω κάτι απορείες;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Εκατό χιλιάδαι είπα;
Άάάκυροοον...τρακόσαι χιλιάδαι δίσκοι...

----------


## liat

> Εκατό χιλιάδαι είπα;
> Άάάκυροοον...τρακόσαι χιλιάδαι δίσκοι...



Εμ δε φταίει ο Νίκος! Τη δουλειά του κάνει το παλικάρι.  :Biggrin:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Χαχα.Εγω θα τον κάνω τον πομπό με το τρανζίστορ αλλά θα ακούγεται σαν βαπόρι σε φουρτούνα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Πες Νικο της αποριες σου.



> Μήπως μπορείτε να μου σχεδιασετε σωστά το σχέδιο γιατί έχω κάτι απορείες;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Χαχα.Εγω θα τον κάνω τον πομπό με το τρανζίστορ αλλά θα ακούγεται σαν βαπόρι σε φουρτούνα.



Όχι, δεν θα είναι ο πομπός που θα ακούγεται σαν βαπόρι σε φουρτούνα, αλλά τα απ' αυτά μας που θέλουν πλέον καρφίτσα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ο πυκνωτής συνδέεται στο τρανζίστορ,σωστά;——βλακεία είπα απαντήθηκε.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Και μετά η μέχρι ποσά βολτ αντέχει;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει τώρα θα πω κάτι σημαντικό θα αρχίσω να κάνω όπως μου είπατε απλές κατασκευές και μετά πιο δύσκολες.Επισης θα φτιάξω τον πομπό με τρανζίστορ.Ευχαριστω για τη βοήθεια σας και την υπομονή σας.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πάντως συγγνώμη για τις χαζές ερωτήσεις μου.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

ποιος πυκνωτης Nick the greek mexrh 16 volt

----------


## aris52

Νικολακι παιδι μου δεν παιζεις καλυτερα ενα εθνικο..... :Σκέψη:

----------


## argizel

:Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :Bye:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Λοιπόν βρήκα το σχέδιο του aris52 του πομπού αμ που παρουσίασε μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου κάνει σε προγραμμα το τυπωμένο γιατί είμαι άσχετος στο να αποτυπώσω σχέδιο από σχηματικό σε τυπωμένο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Σκέφτηκα να κάνω το Πάσχα μια παλιμπαιδιστικη εορταστική κίνηση, για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά.
Το σκεπτικό μου: ένα ολοήμερο πειρατικό πρόγραμμα που να αναμεταδίδεται και στα μεσαία και στα FM.
Όχι ιδιαίτερα πράγματα σε ότι αφορά την ισχύ, απλά για την περιοχή μου.
Ακόμη, έχω μια ιδέα για ένα online Juke Box, που να μπορεί κάποιος να επιλέγει από την λίστα online τα τραγούδια που θα παίζονται .
Πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένο. Ακόμα να έχει και text to voice για να διαβάζει τις αφιερώσεις του chat.
Το κακό είναι ότι το σκέφτηκα κάπως αργά.
Τέλος πάντων, ζητώ να μου δανείσουν δύο μηχανήματα για μια μέρα.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μπορείς με το listen 2 my radio να φτιάξεις ιντερνετικό ραδιόφωνο και έχει στην ιστοσελίδα και chat box είναι δωρεάν.Αν κανείς αυτό που λες στα φμ πες μου να σε αναμεταδίδω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει το τυπωμένο με προγραμμα για τον πομπό αμ με το bc547 θα με βοηθούσε.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει το τυπωμένο με προγραμμα για τον πομπό αμ με το bc547 θα με βοηθούσε.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 θύμησε μου σε ποιό σημειο της κουβέντας είναι το σχεδιο μήπως στο στείλω αν προλάβω ....

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Νικο εαν δεν μας φτιαξεις πρωτα το πομπο στα fm δεν εχει τυπωμενο .... Μια μια κατασκευη θα φτιαχνεις οχι αχταρμα ολες.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά θα φτιάξω πρώτα τον πομπό στα φμ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Και μετα αυτο AM TRANSMITTER 001.jpg

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Νομιζω υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα στο τυπωμένο του πομπού φμ 400μβ του aris52 γιατί ενώ στο σχηματικό έχει δυο πυκνωτές 100nf και 1nf στο τυπωμένο δεν τους έχει.Να τους προσθέσω γιατί σχεδιάζω την πλακέτα τώρα και δεν θέλω να κάνω κανένα λάθος;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Να η πλακέτα του πομπού:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Να η πλακέτα του πομπού:



Έτοιμη, αποχαλκωμένη;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα την βάλω τώρα για αποχαλκωση απλώς ρωτάω αν πρέπει να σχεδιάσω και τους δυο πυκνωτές.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

να τους προσθεσεις

----------


## liat

Γιατί νομίζω (σίγουρος είμαι αλλά δεν το λέω!) ότι η πλακέτα είναι λάθος;  :Confused1: 
Να μη σχολιάσω όλα τα "Τ" που έχεις δημιουργήσει!

----------


## aris52

Και εγω σιγουροτατος ειμαι 



> Γιατί νομίζω (σίγουρος είμαι αλλά δεν το λέω!) ότι η πλακέτα είναι λάθος; 
> Να μη σχολιάσω όλα τα "Τ" που έχεις δημιουργήσει!

----------


## nikosgalanos

Που είναι λάθος η πλακέτα πείτε μου να ξέρω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Άρα θα ξανασχεδιάσω την πλακέτα και θα προσθέσω τους 2 πυκνωτές που λείπουν.Ομως πού είναι τα λάθη για να μη τα ξανακάνω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

χοντρες και ωραιες γραμμες Νικο αντε να σε δουμε βρε παιδακι μου f 001.jpg

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλά θα ξανακάνω την πλακέτα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Να η πλακέτα:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

πιο χοντρες γραμμες Νικο  να εχεις χωρο για τα υλικα κατα τα αλλα καλα τα πας

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει θα κάνω πιο χοντρες τις γραμμές.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έφτιαξα και πιο μεγάλες τις ενώσεις στην πλακέτα και αύριο θα την βάλω για αποχαλκωση την πλακέτα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχω βάλει την πλακέτα για αποχαλκωση με υπερθειικο νάτριο εδώ και ώρες και αργεί πολύ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Αρχηζω και ανησυχο με τον Νικο... Τι να εγινε  και χαθηκε. Λετε να εγινε κατι με το υπερθεικο νατριο?

----------


## maouna

Εκπέμπει τώρα on air γιαυτο χάθηκε... :Lol:  Πάει η πλακέτα φαγώθηκε.......

----------


## nikosgalanos

Χαχα.Ειχα χαθεί γιατί έκανα εκπομπή.Την έβγαλα την πλακέτα όμως νομιζω ότι φταίει το ότι το υπερθεικο νάτριο έχει ίσως αποδυναμώσει από τις πολλές αποχαλκωσεις που έκανα με την ίδια ποσότητα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πήρα κάτι υλικά για έναν πομπό 1βατ του Άρη52 αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα πως θα αναγνωρίσω τα rfc tsock από την δίοδο και την varicap;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πήρα κάτι υλικά για έναν πομπό 1βατ του Άρη52 αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα πως θα αναγνωρίσω τα rfc tsock από την δίοδο και την varicap;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ρώτα τον Αρη...

----------


## nikosgalanos

> ρώτα τον Αρη...



Καλά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Nιck the Greek εφτιαξες τον πομπο με το 2n2219? ε? τι θες και μπερδευεσε με varicap Φτιαξε πρωτα αυτο που σου ειπα και μετα τα αλλα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχω έτοιμη την πλακέτα για τον Vco 1w και τα εξαρτήματα.Αυτον σκοπεύω να κάνω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Για ανεβασε την πλακετα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Η πλακέτα:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Κοιτα Νικο δεν μπορω να εκφρασω καποια γνωμη δεν ειμαι ειδικος πανω στην πλακετα. Αλλα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το προσπαθεις αληθινα... :Shocked:

----------

nikosgalanos (20-02-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ!Αυριο θα κολλήσω τα υλικά,μακάρι να δουλεύει.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Για δεύτερη (νομίζω) πλακέτα, μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι.Πως όμως θα ξεχωρίσω την δίοδο από τα πηνια ρφ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Η πλακέτα:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



αν δεν σου κάηκε στο ψήσιμο τότε μάλλον δεν έχει αποχαλκωθει σωστά και τα σκούρα τμήματα που ξέμειναν κάτω είναι χαλκός άρα και αγωγός μεταξύ των διαδρόμων... λέω μήπως.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> αν δεν σου κάηκε στο ψήσιμο τότε μάλλον δεν έχει αποχαλκωθει σωστά και τα σκούρα τμήματα που ξέμειναν κάτω είναι χαλκός άρα και αγωγός μεταξύ των διαδρόμων... λέω μήπως.



Θα την ελενξω με πολυμετρο να δω αν είναι εντάξει οι διάδρομοι.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Nικολα οταν λες πια ειναι η varicap και τα πηνια rf τι εννοεις οτι δρν ξερεις ποια ειναι η πως ειναι.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δεν ξέρω πως είναι.Εχω ένα σαν πυκνωτή με μια μαύρη βούλα και μια κόκκινη,αυτό τι είναι;Επίσης υπάρχει ένα άλλο σαν πυκνωτής που είναι μπλε και γράφει 33,και ένα άλλο σαν αντίσταση σε πράσινο χρωμα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Για βγαλτα κοντινα foto

----------


## nikosgalanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

h varicap ειναι αυτη 5-pcs-1SV149-Variable-Capacitance-Diode-NEW.jpg_640x640.jpg

----------


## nikosgalanos

> h varicap ειναι αυτη 5-pcs-1SV149-Variable-Capacitance-Diode-NEW.jpg_640x640.jpg



Άρα είναι το μπλε εξάρτημα που γράφει 33;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

καμια σχεση

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το rfc tsock ποιο είναι;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Άρα το μπλε εξαρτήμα τι είναι;Και εκείνο με τις βούλες;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

τιποτε δεν ειναι απο αυτα εδω



> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αφού τους είπα σωστά τα εξαρτήματα.Λαθος έκαναν;Νομιζω ότι αυτό με την κόκκινη βούλα είναι το vk200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

2 τσοκ vk200 και ενα πηνιο με 1 σπειρα οπου στη βαση εχει ενα κυλινδρο feriti



> Το rfc tsock ποιο είναι;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> 2 τσοκ vk200 και ενα πηνιο με 1 σπειρα οπου στη βαση εχει ενα κυλινδρο feriti



Κατάλαβα.Αυτα στη φωτογραφία τι εξαρτήματα είναι;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

VK200 RFC.jpg



> Αφού τους είπα σωστά τα εξαρτήματα.Λαθος έκαναν;Νομιζω ότι αυτό με την κόκκινη βούλα είναι το vk200.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 αυτο ειναι το vk200

----------


## nikosgalanos

> VK200 RFC.jpg αυτο ειναι το vk200



Οκ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι είναι όμως αυτά τα εξαρτήματα που έβγαλα φωτογραφία;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πιστεύω πάντως ότι αν δεν μου έδωσαν σωστά εξαρτήματα με δούλεψαν.Θα πάω αύριο να πάρω καινούργιο vk200 και rfc tsock και varicap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αντί για vk200 και rfc choke τι μπορώ να βάλω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αν μπορείτε πείτε μου τι είδους εξαρτήματα είναι αυτά που έβγαλα φωτογραφία.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

> Αν μπορείτε πείτε μου τι είδους εξαρτήματα είναι αυτά που έβγαλα φωτογραφία.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1 και 3 είναι πηνία το μεσαίο πυκνωτής.

----------

nikosgalanos (21-02-18)

----------


## Satcom

> Αν μπορείτε πείτε μου τι είδους εξαρτήματα είναι αυτά που έβγαλα φωτογραφία.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Πηνίο, πυκνωτής, πηνίο.

----------

nikosgalanos (21-02-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω ποσά mh είναι;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

βαλε βρε Νικο μια αντισταση 470Κ 1watt  με 16 σπειρες 03mm πηνιοσυρμα



> Αντί για vk200 και rfc choke τι μπορώ να βάλω;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Νίκο, σε έπιασα πριν λίγο στο ράδιο! Μπράβο φίλε! Πολύ καλός! Αν και λίγο κλάψας...

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αύριο θα ανοίξω τον πομπό 4βατ κατά το μεσημερι στους 108.0.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Ζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές...

----------


## nikosgalanos

Χαχα ναι.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά το τραγουδάκι σε όλους τους μεσαιατζήδες. Το εικοσάευρο και τα κέρματα που βλέπετε είναι για να αγοράσω καινούριες 813 και GU81Μ. Χαχαχα!!!!

----------

nikosgalanos (22-02-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

.Επομενη μου κατασκευή ο πομπός αμ του aris52.Αντε και στα αμ να βγω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> .Επομενη μου κατασκευή ο πομπός αμ του aris52.Αντε και στα αμ να βγω.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ε τώρα με συγχωρείς βρε Νίκο!
Το θέμα σου ήταν κατασκευή πομπού στα ΑΜ που στην πορεία έγινε αχταρμάς με έναν των FM.
Κι ενώ δεν έχεις δείξει έστω το μέχρι τώρα στάδιο κόλλησης εξαρτημάτων, λες για την επόμενή σου δημιουργία που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να είναι αυτή του τίτλου.
Οκ, όπως είπε ο Aris52 _"το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το προσπαθεις ...",_ αλλά δεν πρέπει να "πηδάς" από ένα θέμα σε άλλο.
Επειδή έχει χαθεί η μπάλα, θα ήταν προς όφελος των αναγνωστών, *κάποιος συντονιστής να ξεμπερδέψει τα θέματα*.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Ε τώρα με συγχωρείς βρε Νίκο!
> Το θέμα σου ήταν κατασκευή πομπού στα ΑΜ που στην πορεία έγινε αχταρμάς με έναν των FM.
> Κι ενώ δεν έχεις δείξει έστω το μέχρι τώρα στάδιο κόλλησης εξαρτημάτων, λες για την επόμενή σου δημιουργία που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να είναι αυτή του τίτλου.
> Οκ, όπως είπε ο Aris52 _"το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το προσπαθεις ...",_ αλλά δεν πρέπει να "πηδάς" από ένα θέμα σε άλλο.
> Επειδή έχει χαθεί η μπάλα, θα ήταν προς όφελος των αναγνωστών, *κάποιος συντονιστής να ξεμπερδέψει τα θέματα*.



Εντάξει τότε μόλις πάρω σήμερα κάτι εξαρτήματα που μου λείπουν θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες του πομπού φμ και μετά θα φτιάξω τον αμ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Εντάξει τότε μόλις πάρω σήμερα κάτι εξαρτήματα που μου λείπουν θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες του πομπού φμ και μετά θα φτιάξω τον αμ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Τι κάνεις Γιάννη; Κουκιά σπέρνω!
Καμία τύχη.  :Sad:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τοτε πείτε στον συντονιστή να διορθωσει το θέμα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T230 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Το θέμα σου ήταν κατασκευή πομπού στα ΑΜ που στην πορεία έγινε αχταρμάς με έναν των FM.



Μην γίνει καμιά βεβιασμένη κίνηση μετονομασίας του τίτλου. Μπορεί στο τέλος να συζητηθούν θέματα παραμετροποίησης του Shoutcast  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kernel Panic

Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην πειράξετε τίποτα, δεν προσβάλουν κανέναν και στο βάθος φαίνεται ότι η Θεσ/νικη και ο Πειραιάς έχουν βρει δίαυλο επικοινωνίας.
Συγνώμη για την παρεμβολή, δεν ξαναπαίρνω μικρόφωνο μένω μόνο σε "ακρόαση" .
 πολλά 73 Τέλος.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

Μια χαρά είναι ο αχταρμάς, πολύ καλύτερος από 20 μισά θέματα, είναι σαν το "Απορίες για κώδικα" σε έκδοση RF, κάντε το "Απορίες για κατασκευή μικρών πομπών" και είστε μια χαρά. :Thumbup1:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πήρα τρανζίστορ και αύριο θα πάρω κολληση και θα αρχίσω την κατασκευή.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

καλά αφού πήρες τα τρανζίστορ γιατί δεν πήρες και κόλληση? σου αρέσουν τα δρομολόγια?

----------


## aris52

Κυριε συντονιστα οχι ολα μαζι ενα ενα   ..



> καλά αφού πήρες τα τρανζίστορ γιατί δεν πήρες και κόλληση? σου αρέσουν τα δρομολόγια?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ξέχασα να πάρω γιατί είχα ανοίξει συζήτηση εκεί για διαφορά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι το μπλε εξάρτημα που μοιάζει με πυκνωτής είναι βαρικαπ τελικά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Απο ποιό μαγαζί το πήρες το μπλέ εξάρτημα που γράφει 33 και είναι πυκνωτής 33 pF και σου λένε οτι είναι βάρικαπ ;

----------

mikemtb (22-02-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από τον Ιωαννίδη.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Σίγουρα είναι πυκνωτής;🧐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> .Επομενη μου κατασκευή ο πομπός αμ του aris52.Αντε και στα αμ να βγω.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Νικο τι σε εχει ποιασει με τα Μεσαια?
εχεις υπ οψη σου ποσα μετρα πρεπει να ναι μια κεραια για εκπομπη εκει κατω? Εχεις επισεις υπ οψη σου τι ειναι η rf γειωση και τι απαιτησεις εχει?
Δε σε αποτρεπω απο το να ασχοληθεις αν πραγματικα σε ενδιαφερει, αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος λογος να βγαλεις Μεσατζιδικο δε βλεπω το λογο να κατσεις να ασχοληθεις και να μπεις και σε εξοδα.
ΟΤΑΝ και ΑΝ πραγματικα δεις πως σε ενδιαφερει το αντικειμενο το ξανασυζηταμε. :Wink: 
Φυσικα και μπορεις να βγαλεις κι ενα μηχανηματακι με 10-20 μετρα κεραια και με φτωχη γειωση, ισα ισα να ακουστει σε καποιες αποστασεις ετσι πειραματικα, αλλα δε νομιζω να μαθεις κατι απ αυτο...

----------


## aris52

Μα βρε Νικο τι ερωτησεις ειναι αυτες που κανεις Ο Νικολας θελει ταυτοχρονα να βγενει απο παντου πως λεμε ντου απο παντου.... :Mad:  :Επιθετικός:  :Boo hoo!:  :OK:  :Help:  :Confused:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχω φτιάξει μια κεραία αμ με 5 ηλεκτρολογικά καλώδια των 15 μέτρων και γείωση βάζω στις μπετό βέργες της ταράτσας.Αν μπορέσω και φτιάξω τον πομπό αμ θα τον πάω στο χωριό μου που έχω πολύ χώρο και θα απλώσω μεγάλη κεραία.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Στην ΕΡΑ 1ο προγραμμα από το κέντρο εκπομπής λέει κυκλική εκπομπή,κυκλική εκπομπή κάνει το long wire ή η κατακόρυφη κεραία;(νομιζω η κατακόρυφη)Ποσά όμως μέτρα πρέπει να είναι για τους 729khz;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Γιατί επίσης  στους 729 ακούω την ΕΡΑ αλλά με πολλές διακοπές;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Ποσά όμως μέτρα πρέπει να είναι για τους 729khz;



102,8m  υψος απο το εδαφος και 205,6m το μηκος αν σε ενδιαφερει σωστο πληρες διπολο  :hahahha: 

δε φταιω εγω, εσυ αρχισες με την ερωτηση  :Tongue2: 





> Γιατί επίσης στους 729 ακούω την ΕΡΑ αλλά με πολλές διακοπές;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




γιατι ακομα και με την κεραια που περιγραφω (που η ΕΡΑ την εχει κι ολας) και με τις εκατονταδες κιλοβατ που παιζει (αμφιβαλω με τις περικοπες αν εχει πια μεγαβατικο σε πληρη ισχυ) δε μπορει να αποφυγει την περιορισμενη εκταση εκπομπης με κυμα εδαφους, ετσι αυτο που μια σου ρχεται και μια φευγει ειναι απο αντανακλαση στην ιονοσφαιρα.


Εισαι ακομα σιγουρος πως θες να ασχοληθεις με τα μεσαια?  :Tongue2:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> 102,8m  υψος απο το εδαφος και 205,6m το μηκος αν σε ενδιαφερει σωστο πληρες διπολο 
> 
> δε φταιω εγω, εσυ αρχισες με την ερωτηση 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> γιατι ακομα και με την κεραια που περιγραφω (που η ΕΡΑ την εχει κι ολας) και με τις εκατονταδες κιλοβατ που παιζει (αμφιβαλω με τις περικοπες αν εχει πια μεγαβατικο σε πληρη ισχυ) δε μπορει να αποφυγει την περιορισμενη εκταση εκπομπης με κυμα εδαφους, ετσι αυτο που μια σου ρχεται και μια φευγει ειναι απο αντανακλαση στην ιονοσφαιρα.
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Θα με ενδειεφεραν τα μεσαία γιατί εκεί υπάρχει πολύς χώρος και δεν σε πιάνει πολύ η εεετ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> και δεν σε πιάνει πολύ η εεετ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



εκει αν δεν εχεις σωστες rf γειωσεις, προσαρμογες κτλ μπορεις να παρεμβελεις μεχρι και θυροτηλεφωνα  :Tongue2:  (κυριολεκτικα υπαρκτο προβλημα) οποτε μαλλον ισως να ναι πιο καρφωμα...

----------


## nikosgalanos

> εκει αν δεν εχεις σωστες rf γειωσεις, προσαρμογες κτλ μπορεις να παρεμβελεις μεχρι και θυροτηλεφωνα  (κυριολεκτικα υπαρκτο προβλημα) οποτε μαλλον ισως να ναι πιο καρφωμα...



Ναι.Ομως τι είναι το splatter και ο προσαρμογείς της κεραίας;Αξιζει μια long wire του εμπορίου;π.χ.
http://www.meimaris.gr/mfj-1778-g5rv-wire-antenna.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

δεν ξερω τι ειναι οι long wire του εμποριου, πριν καμια 25ρια χρονια που ειχα ασχοληθει απλα αμολαγαμε συρματα απο ταρατσα σε ταρατσα  :Biggrin: 
splater ειναι rfi εκτος αρμονικων (κυριως στην ιδια μπαντα) απο κακες προσαρμογες συνηθως.
προσαρμογεις ειναι τα κυκλωματα LC που προσαρμοζουν συνθετες αντιστασεις (για παραδειγμα απο 50Ω της γραμμης μεταφορας με τη συνηθως low Z της κεραιας)

----------


## aris52

Νικο τον εφτιαξες τον πομπο στα fm? Μας εχεις ολους στο περιμενε και στο αυριο. Δεν πιστευω να ανεβασες καμια 100μετρη κεραια στα ΑΜ :Liar:

----------


## nick1974

> http://www.meimaris.gr/mfj-1778-g5rv-wire-antenna.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




οπς τωρα την ειδα, ειναι η πανσιγνωστη στον αματερικο χωρο G5RV*...
*Ξεχνα την... δεν κανει γι αυτο που θες...

----------


## nikosgalanos

> οπς τωρα την ειδα, ειναι η πανσιγνωστη στον αματερικο χωρο G5RV*...
> *Ξεχνα την... δεν κανει γι αυτο που θες...



Ποιά μου προτείνεις;(όχι πολύ ακριβή).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

ΑΝ ντε και καλα πας να ασχοληθεις με τα μεσαια τι αλλο να προτεινω εκτος απο συρμα?
παρε απ το ηλεκτρολογιο της γειτονιας σου μια κουλουρα 0.75 και απλωσε οσο περισσοτερα μετρα μπορεις οσο το δυνατο ψηλοτερα...
Αν και προσωπικα δε σου προτεινω καν να ασχοληθεις με τετοιες συχνοτητες, τουλαχιστο στην παρουσα φαση.

----------


## pstratos

Να πάρει σύρμα και να το σηκώσει με μεγάλο μετερολογικό μπαλόνι. Δεν θεωρείται ιστός, δεν πετάει, δε θέλει άδεια από πολεοδομεία, ίσως να μην  θέλει άδεια και από ΥΠΑ. Αν δει περιπολικό να έρχεται κόβει σύρμα και λέι μου έφυγε το μπαλόνι του μικρου  :Tongue2:

----------


## nick1974

χαχαχα μη του δινεις τετοιες ιδεες αλλα δε θα ναι ο πρωτος...  :Tongue2: 
εγω ηθελα να φουσκωσω με Ηλιο μια μπαλλα του μπασκετ και ξερω ανθρωπο που προσπαθησε να πεταξει ετσι κεραια FM !!!!  :Lol: 

btw παλαιοτερα για τη distress συχνοτητα των 500kHz και 2182 (πριν τον Φεβρουαριο του 2000) ηταν διαδεδομενο στα πλοια να χεις ενα συρμα με χαρταετο για τη βαρκα ως emergency κεραια (τωρα αν καταφερε ποτε στην ιστορια ναυαγος να σηκωσει τετοια κεραια δε το γνωριζω)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Να πάρει σύρμα και να το σηκώσει με μεγάλο μετερολογικό μπαλόνι. Δεν θεωρείται ιστός, δεν πετάει, δε θέλει άδεια από πολεοδομεία, ίσως να μην  θέλει άδεια και από ΥΠΑ. Αν δει περιπολικό να έρχεται κόβει σύρμα και λέι μου έφυγε το μπαλόνι του μικρου



Χαχα.Πιο παλιά είχα δει ένα τέτοιο να πετάει στον περιφερειακό.(μετεωρολογικό).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> ΑΝ ντε και καλα πας να ασχοληθεις με τα μεσαια τι αλλο να προτεινω εκτος απο συρμα?
> παρε απ το ηλεκτρολογιο της γειτονιας σου μια κουλουρα 0.75 και απλωσε οσο περισσοτερα μετρα μπορεις οσο το δυνατο ψηλοτερα...
> Αν και προσωπικα δε σου προτεινω καν να ασχοληθεις με τετοιες συχνοτητες, τουλαχιστο στην παρουσα φαση.



Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες τελικά δεν θα ασχοληθώ τώρα με αμ γιατί θέλουν πολύ κόπο και χρόνο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Και στην Ελλάδα κάποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7-z6MV4xrA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

μονο ενας?  :Lol: 
οταν ενας στους δυο το σκεφτοταν κι ενας στους 30 το εφαρμοζε (συνηθως αποτυχημενα) δεν υπηρχε youtube... ...ουτε internet  :Tongue2:

----------


## kioan

> Και στην Ελλάδα κάποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με αυτό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7-z6MV4xrA



Πρόκειται για τον τύπο που απελευθέρωσε ένα μετεωρολογικό μπαλόνι με ένα κουλούρι θεσσαλονίκης κρεμασμένο επάνω του.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί έγινε τόσος ντόρος με τη συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια, καθώς στο παρελθόν έχουν αρκετές παρόμοιες προσπάθειες με πιο εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα, για παράδειγμα το SlaRos project (σε δύο αποστολές: Ιούλιος 2012 και Αύγουστος 2013).

Στην περίπτωση μάλιστα του SlaRos η ανάπτυξη όλων των συστημάτων επικοινωνιών κλπ έγινε από τον ίδιο τον δημιουργό του, ενώ ο τύπος με το κουλούρι (παρόλο που ισχυρίζεται πως έκανε έρευνα και ανάπτυξη) απλώς αγόρασε 2 έτοιμα modules της Uptronics (για την ακρίβεια HAB-LORA-4N και HAB-PITSZERO4-KIT).

----------

nikosgalanos (27-02-18)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ενδιαφέρον έχει αυτή η έρευνα. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Satcom

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί έγινε τόσος ντόρος με τη συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια, καθώς στο παρελθόν έχουν αρκετές παρόμοιες προσπάθειες με πιο εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα



Ε μα γιατί είχε κουλούρι η ιστορία, όπως πιο παλιά η φραπεδιέρα του ΤΕΙ Πειραιά η τα ρομποτάκια που παίζουν ποδόσφαιρο κλπ.
Ότι είναι πιο πιασάρικο που λένε και οι καναλάδες.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πως κανένας δεν έβαλε πιτόγυρο;χαχα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Satcom

> Πως κανένας δεν έβαλε πιτόγυρο;χαχαSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Αυτό το έχουν φτιάξει εδω και καιρό οι Τούρκοι:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-JXkjphMUE

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι μαθαίνει κάνεις……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτό το έχουν φτιάξει εδω και καιρό οι Τούρκοι:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-JXkjphMUE



τι π@π@ριά ειν αυτη?  :Mad: 
Το ντονεραδικο το θελουμε κανονικο ντονεραδικο και βρωμικο! (οπως τα δικα μας τα σουβλατζιδικα) Οχι αυτοματοποιημενο με πιστοποιηση hasp!

----------


## nikosgalanos

> τι π@π@ριά ειν αυτη? 
> Το ντονεραδικο το θελουμε κανονικο ντονεραδικο και βρωμικο! (οπως τα δικα μας τα σουβλατζιδικα) Οχι αυτοματοποιημενο με πιστοποιηση hasp!



Ακριβώς.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εσείς ποιους σταθμούς αμ πιάνετε και από που;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> *Νικο τον εφτιαξες τον πομπο στα fm? Μας εχεις ολους στο περιμενε και στο αυριο*. Δεν πιστευω να ανεβασες καμια 100μετρη κεραια στα ΑΜ



Κάτσε, τώρα θα ακολουθήσουν δέκα σελίδες για αερόστατα και ντονέρ.  :Biggrin:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ακούστε πήρα εξαρτήματα να φτιάξω το vco 1w και μετά θα φτιάξω τον πομπό αμ του Άρη.Σημερα σήκωσα 5.10 μέτρα κεραία για vhf-uhf για να επικοινωνώ με pmr και να κάνω λήψη καιρού Ολυμπία ράδιο κ.α.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Satcom

> Σημερα σήκωσα 5.10 μέτρα κεραία για vhf-uhf για να επικοινωνώ με pmr και να κάνω λήψη καιρού Ολυμπία ράδιο κ.α.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ωχ έρχονται και τα βραχιόλια.....

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Ωχ έρχονται και τα βραχιόλια.....



ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ uhf pmr ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΙΣΧΥ 400mw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ uhf pmr ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΙΣΧΥ 400mw!



Η νομοθεσία περί PMR ορίζει μέγιστη *ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ (EIRP) 500mW* και χωρίς την χρήση αποσπώμενης κεραίας, μόνο *με την ενσωματωμένη κεραία* που έχουν οι συσκευές PMR. Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι παράνομο.

----------


## SeAfasia

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ uhf pmr ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΙΣΧΥ 400mw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



πρόσεχε το gain της κεραίας σου η εκπομπή σου να μην είναι σε κτήριο,οκ;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει θα βάλω τον πομποδέκτη σε low power mode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Βρε χασαμε τον Νικολα που να ειναι αραγε αυτο το παιδι Λες να ειναι ON AIR ξανα? :Huh:

----------


## mikemtb

> Βρε χασαμε τον Νικολα που να ειναι αραγε αυτο το παιδι Λες να ειναι ON AIR ξανα?



Με κανα βραχιολακι μην είναι μόνο  😂

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

Και να μην παίζει με υψηλές τάσεις.

----------


## maouna

Αφιερώνει τραγούδια στο γυναικάκι στα βραχέα τώρα!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## aris52



----------


## nikosgalanos

Χαχα.Σημερα αρχίζω αφιερώσεις.Στους 108.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Ο Νίκος έγινε καναλάρχης τώρα, δεν μας καταδέχεται πια.
Τον κυνηγάνε αι γκόμεναι πλέον.

----------


## liat

> Χαχα.Σημερα αρχίζω αφιερώσεις.Στους 108.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Σκοπεύεις να ανεβάσεις φωτό ή τζάμπα πήγαν οι 24 σελίδες;

----------


## nikosgalanos

έχω πρόβλημα με τον πομπό γιατί θέλω να κάνω τρύπες στην πλακέτα με τρυπάνι αλλά φοβάμαι μην σπάσω την πλακέτα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Νικο χθες το μεσημερι ειχες βγει στους 108? Μηπως ειχες Κοντολαζο?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κλείστε αυτό το &@@&&&@θέμα.Δεν γίνεται άλλο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

> Κλείστε αυτό το &@@&&&@θέμα.Δεν γίνεται άλλο.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 :Confused1:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μπορεί να ρωτάω βλακείες αλλά στο τέλος θα πω και που είναι το σπίτι μου.Μπορεί ο διαχειριστής να εξαφανίσει(διαγράψει) τελείως το θέμα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maouna

> έχω πρόβλημα με τον πομπό γιατί θέλω να κάνω τρύπες στην πλακέτα με τρυπάνι αλλά φοβάμαι μην σπάσω την πλακέτα.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Γιατι με κρουστικό θα τις ανοίξεις?βαλε καμια φωτο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα βάλω φτ μετά γιατί τώρα δεν μπορώ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules




> 13. Όλα τα κυκλώματα/κείμενα/σχέδια του hlektronika.gr, προστατεύονται με πνευματικά δικαιώματα σύμφωνα με τον νόμο 2121/93. Τα μηνύματα της κοινότητας αποτελούν μεν πνευματική ιδιοκτησία του συγγραφέα (μέλος), της οποίας όμως τη δημοσιευμένη υπόσταση παραχωρεί στο hlektronika.gr, και δεν μπορεί να πάρει πίσω σε περίπτωση οικειοθελούς αποχώρησης, ή διαγραφής του από την κοινότητα.



Γιατί να κλειδωθεί το θέμα??

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι όμως από τη στιγμή που δημοσιεύω κάτι τότε μου ανήκει δικαιωματικά.Επίσης το φόρουμ όπως και κάθε φόρουμ έχει την άδεια να το τροποποιήσει όμως δεν μπορεί να ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ!


Επίσης εγώ θέλω να μάθω και όχι να διαπληκτίζομαι εδώ.…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

Όχι, έχεις τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του ότι δημοσιεύσεις, η δημοσιευση δεν σου ανήκει και δεν μπορεις να απαιτήσεις να διαγραφεί ή να μπλοκαριστεί.
Αν για παράδειγμα ανεβάσεις 1 σχηματικό δεν μπορω να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως δικο μου για οποιονδήποτε σκοπο χωρίς την αδειά σου. Αλλά το ποστ είναι του hlektronika.gr και αυτό το αποδεχτηκες κατα την εγγραφή.

Ο λογος δεν είναι άλλος παρα η αποτροπή τέτοιων καταστάσεων γιατι πολλοί αφιέρωσαν χρόνο για να σου απαντήσουν και δεν έχεις κανενα δικαίωμα να ζητάς να κλειδωθεί το θέμα συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ποστ που δεν είναι δικα σου.

Τα θέματα κλειδώνονται όταν δεν έχουν να προσφέρουν κατι ουσιαστικό. Στα θεματα τα οποία έχουν κάτι ουσιαστικό και στην πορεία ξεφεύγουν διαγραφονται τα μυνήματα τα οποία ξεφεύγουν με τους ταραχοποιους να δέχονται τις συνεπειες. (Όπως αυτά που συζητάμε αυτήν την στιγμή.)

Και τελος αφού θες να μάθεις γιατί γκρινιάζεις για το να κλειδωθεί το θέμα? :Confused1:

----------


## liat

> Κλείστε αυτό το &@@&&&@θέμα.Δεν γίνεται άλλο.







> ....Μπορεί ο διαχειριστής να εξαφανίσει(διαγράψει) τελείως το θέμα;







> Θα βάλω φτ μετά γιατί τώρα δεν μπορώ.







> ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ!



Φίλτατε Νίκο, αν κάποιος θα έπρεπε να φωνάζει, το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν είσαι εσύ,
αλλά τα μέλη που είχαν την καλοσύνη και υπομονή (δεν βάζω τον εαυτό μου μέσα) να σε συμβουλεύουν για να ολοκληρώσεις την κατασκευή σου.
Μια κατασκευή που από αλλού ξεκίνησε κι αλλού κατέληξε, με ενδιάμεσες "στάσεις" πάλι σε άσχετες κατασκευές.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, με τούτα και με εκείνα, εσύ δήλωσες ότι είσαι έτοιμος για εκπομπή και όταν σου ζητήθηκε να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες του δημιουργήματός σου,
άρχισες τα "μου λείπουν υλικά", "δεν έχω κόλληση", "φοβάμαι να τρυπήσω την πλακέτα" για να καταλήξεις να χαλάς τον κόσμο να κλείσει ή διαγραφεί το θέμα.
Για βάλε τα κάτω από την αρχή και πες μας ποιος έχει άδικο;
Να σου θυμίσω ότι στο παρόν θέμα ή άλλο, κάποιο μέλος σου είπε ότι "μας δουλεύεις ψιλό γαζί" και του απάντησες ότι "αν είναι θα σας το πω"!
Μάλλον τώρα τον επιβεβαιώνεις!

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει δεν ασχολούμαι ξανά.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εντάξει δεν ασχολούμαι ξανά.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



με τι ξανά;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Με το θέμα.Δεν θέλω να φάω ban.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aris52

Απο ποιον να φας μπαν και γιατι Νικο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Φοβάμαι μην μου δώσει μπαν κανένας διαχειριστής με αυτά που γράφω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

> Με το θέμα.Δεν θέλω να φάω ban.



Μπαν θα φας αν συνεχίσεις να τους ζαλίζεις με το να κλείσει το θέμα και να διαγραφεί. Εφόσον δεν κάνεις κάτι ενάντια στους κανόνες που έβαλα παραπάνω δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το θέμα αναφέρεται σε κατασκευή πομπού και περιμένουμε φωτογραφία πομπού  :Smile:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ωραία τότε σε μερικές ώρες που θα τελειώσω την κατασκευή θα έχετε φωτογραφίες.Ομως ρώτησα τελικά τον ιωαννιδη και μου είπε ότι αυτό το εξάρτημα που μοιάζει με πυκνωτής είναι varicap.Επειδη ο πομπός αυτός έχει 4 τριμμερ τον συντονισμό πρέπει να τον κάνω οπωσδήποτε με γέφυρα;Έχω ένα μικρό κύκλωμα της σμαρτκιτ για το συντονισμό του πομπού της 4βατ αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα κάνει;Για να πετύχω ικανοποιητικές θερμοκρασίες εκτός από ψυκτρα να βάλω και ανεμιστήρα από υπολογιστή;Για κεραία έχω δίπολο αλλά για καλώδιο έχω μόνο rg58,αν πάρω το 213 θα δω διαφορά.Σημειωση χρειάζομαι 5 μετρα καλώδιο.Τελος πώς μπορώ να μειώσω την καταπόνηση των τρανζίστορ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Ωραία τότε σε μερικές ώρες που θα τελειώσω την κατασκευή θα έχετε φωτογραφίες.Ομως ρώτησα τελικά τον ιωαννιδη και μου είπε ότι αυτό το εξάρτημα που μοιάζει με πυκνωτής είναι varicap.Επειδη ο πομπός αυτός έχει 4 τριμμερ τον συντονισμό πρέπει να τον κάνω οπωσδήποτε με γέφυρα;Έχω ένα μικρό κύκλωμα της σμαρτκιτ για το συντονισμό του πομπού της 4βατ αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα κάνει;Για να πετύχω ικανοποιητικές θερμοκρασίες εκτός από ψυκτρα να βάλω και ανεμιστήρα από υπολογιστή;Για κεραία έχω δίπολο αλλά για καλώδιο έχω μόνο rg58,αν πάρω το 213 θα δω διαφορά.Σημειωση χρειάζομαι 5 μετρα καλώδιο.Τελος πώς μπορώ να μειώσω την καταπόνηση των τρανζίστορ;



1. Για τον συντονισμό, ναι, το πιο απλό όργανο είναι η γέφυρα.
2. Εάν η τροφοδοσία είναι σε λογικά επίπεδα τότε δε χρειάζεται ανεμιστήρας, αλλά ούτε είναι σωστό να ζεσταίνονται με χαμηλή τάση.
Κάτι δεν θα πηγαίνει καλά.
3. Την πλάκα μας κάνουμε Νίκο και δεν είναι ανάγκη να ξοδεύονται πολλά για μια εκπομπή (για πειραματικό σκοπό).
Καλό είναι το δίπολο αρκεί να είναι υπολογισμένο για την συχνότητα εκπομπής.
Επίσης και το rg58 είναι μια χαρά για ερασιτεχνική χρήση.
4. Καταπόνηση από τι;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου.Καταπονηση θεωρώ την υψηλή θερμοκρασία το καλοκαίρι και τα στάσιμα κύματα. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δεν ανέβασα φτ του πομπού γιατί μου τελείωσε το καλαι και θέλω να βρω και ένα κουτί να βάλω τον πομπό.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Δεν ανέβασα φτ του πομπού γιατί μου τελείωσε το καλαι και θέλω να βρω και ένα κουτί να βάλω τον πομπό.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Νίκο την πλακέτα να δούμε(άμα την δούμε!!!), την πλακέτα. Αν έγινε όπως έπρεπε!

----------


## nick1974

Υποθετω ο Νικολακης δεν εχει πετυχει την αποχαλκωση και ντρεπεται να το πει...
Αυτο ειναι ψιλοβλακεια παντως, δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ολοι να μπορουν να φτιαχνουν τυπωμενα, και ακομα και σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο μη νομιζεις οτι ολοι καθομαστε και φτιαχνουμε τα παντα απο το μηδεν (ειδικα οταν αρχιζουν οι δουλειες και μεγαλωνουν). ουτε κανεις κρινεται ως καλυτερος η χειροτερος ηλεκτρονικος απ τα τυπωμενα που φτιαχνει (εκτος κι αν αυτη ειναι αποκλειστικα η δουλεια του), ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενος κανεις να καθεται να φτιαχνει τυπωμενα, κι επειδη ειχε φανει οτι θα χεις θεμα σου χα γραψει απ την αρχη πως αυτος ο πομπος μπορει να φτιαχτει και χωρις τυπωμενο σε διατρητη.
Οπως και να χει δεν ειναι ουτε κακο ουτε ντροπη να ανεβασεις μια φωτο οσο χαλια κι αν ειναι να δειξεις τι εχεις κανει. Αν μη τι αλλο οσοι ασχοληθηκαν με τις αποριες σου καταλαβαινουν οτι εισαι αρχαριος που προσπαθει στα πρωτα του βηματα.
Με ενα 2219 η κατι αναλογο με 5-10 παθητικα γυρω του σε μια διατρητη κολλημενα απ την αναποδη μπορεις να φτιαξεις ωραιοτατο μηχανηματακι για να πειραματιστεις και να δεις πως λειτουργει.
Επισεις για ποια ζεστη και καταπονισεις μιλας? Για ενα πειραματικο ταλαντωτακι μιλας το οποιο ειναι σα μια προχειρη diy γεννητρια rf συνδεδεμενη σε διπολο. Μη το βλεπεις σα κανονικο σταθμο γιατι απλα αντικειμενικα δεν ειναι

----------


## nikosgalanos

Να η πλακέτα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Την έχω ελέγξει σε όλα τα σημεία και δεν βραχυκυκλώνει πουθενά.Γιατι φαίνεται να βραχυκυκλώνει κάπου. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

Έλεγξες με πολύμετρο τις περιοχές που είναι σημειωμένες με κόκκινο για βραχυκύκλωμα;
Μοιάζει σαν να μην έχει γίνει καλή αποχάλκωση σε αυτές και θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Δες διάφορες μεθόδους σε video που υπάρχουν στο forum και πειραματίσου σε χρόνους και υλικά.

*Edit*
Γράφαμε μαζί. Οκ, αφού έχεις κάνει τις δοκιμές σου, συνέχισε με τα υλικά.
Αν δεν έχεις ψιλό τρυπάνι, κάνε τις κολλήσεις από την πλευρά του χαλκού.
Εννοείται όσο γίνεται κοντά ποδαράκια.

----------


## nick1974

Ok δε το λες και επιτυχημένη αποχαλκωση αλλά αν δε βραχυκυκλωνει άρχισε να βάζεις πάνω τα εξαρτήματα.
Για μένα είναι καλύτερα να τα βάλεις απ' την ανάποδη με προσοχή στα άκρα των τρανζίστορ που θα πάνε τούμπα ο συλλέκτης με τον εκπομπο 
Η επικασιτερωση που ξεκίνησες  είναι περιττή εκτός κι αν θες να το κρατήσεις να λες "αυτό ήταν το πρώτο μου κύκλωμα"


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οκ μετά θα κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα.Επικασσιτέρωση έκανα για να μη φύγει ο χαλκός από την πλακέτα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα τα εξαρτήματα τα κολλάω με δυσκολία.Τι φταίει;Να βάζω flux στα εξαρτήματα;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

βαλε, αλλα συνηθως αυτο σημαινει προβληματικο κολλητηρι

----------


## aris52

Ο χαλκος στην πλακετα ειναι αδυναμος Νικο

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει τότε καλύτερα να το κάνω σε διάτρητη;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Η κατασκευή τελείωσε,μένει μόνο να προστεθούν τα πηνια και η ψυκτρα επειδή δεν έχω πηνιοσυρμα.
Επειδή τα κόλλησα γρήγορα μπορεί να λείπει κάτι,αν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος πείτε μου.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Να η πλακέτα.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry αλλά κάτι έχω χάσει!
Μιλάμε για την ίδια πλακέτα που είχες δείξει πριν 121 post, στο *#141*!  :Confused1:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι αυτή είναι η πλακέτα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mig29fla@gmail.com

Δες τα κυκλώματα στο : https://www.facebook.com/f16cd/media...1858733&type=3

----------

